# Will NREMT Show Some Mercy part 2



## musashi (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I spoke to NREMT this a.m and was granted an extension to retake static cardiology.  Unfortunately, it's this coming Saturday 1 week after I failed that skill.  I'm feeling the pressure now and am worried.  I know my emergent rhythms and how to treat them, but I think I had some ectopic and PAC's, Junctional etc.  Any advice?

Btw, I have Dubin's book and plan on attacking it aggressively.  I know how to recognize the important stuff, but I think I tripped myself up.  For example I had an A-fib, but it wasn't fast and the pt. was borderline symptomatic so I gave Cardizem .25 mg/kg  Was that correct?  I also had a high degree block, I called it 3rd but it could have been 2:2 and paced that pt.  I also had SVT which I cardioverted @ 100j, but then read somewhere it should have been 50j?  

I'm kinda scared a bit now as I was able to get an extension and I really only have this coming week to prepare.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 28, 2011)

Just know your main rhythms and your heart blocks.  Thats probably all you're going to get....


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 28, 2011)

First of all, take a deep breath and relax!  If you don't already have one, pick up a book of practice strips to look at and  figure out what they are, along with reviewing Dubins.  Also, I am not sure if you are working somewhere as an EMT or not, but find a medic that you know and ask them to spend some time going over the things that you are finding most difficult.

Good luck!


----------



## bstone (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad you got an extension! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Brussell2 (Mar 5, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Hockey (Mar 5, 2011)

So?


----------



## musashi (Mar 5, 2011)

5 CBT registry attempts....$550
1 x 48 hour refersher....$500
Taking all 12 skills TWICE....$500
2 years worth of let downs and trials....a few new gray hairs and couple of tears

Having the national registry rep tell you "You Passed" your final skill....priceless!!!

Now the real journey begins.....me learning how to become a medic.  Don't ever let anyone tell you you CAN'T do something.  Brick walls are erected to see if those who TRULY want to tear them down will do so.

Scott


----------



## Hockey (Mar 5, 2011)

Good job Scott


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 6, 2011)

musashi said:


> 5 CBT registry attempts....$550
> 1 x 48 hour refersher....$500
> Taking all 12 skills TWICE....$500
> 2 years worth of let downs and trials....a few new gray hairs and couple of tears
> ...



Realest thing i've heard, props


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 6, 2011)

It took you FIVE attempts to pass the written portion?  I think you're going to have a beast of a time with the paramedic course then.  Best of luck with that.



> Don't ever let anyone tell you you CAN'T do something. Brick walls are erected to see if those who TRULY want to tear them down will do so.



If you throw enough money, time and effort at something, you can do almost anything (often through simple dumb luck or the laws of probability).  The question is at what point do you realize that cost is greater than the benefit or that maybe the reason one keeps failing is that they are not meant to be something or have something.  Not discouraging you, but just pointing out that the "YOU CAN DO IT! DON'T LET ANYTHING STAND IN YOUR WAY!" is not necessarily the best approach.  As my medical director once told me: "You can technically perform a thoracotomy.  You have the knowledge, the skill and probably the judgment to do so.  It doesn't mean it's a good idea.  Just because one can, doesn't indicate that one should and it certainly doesn't mean one has a divine mandate."


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2011)

I believe this was for paramedic as, if I recall correctly, he failed the static cardio skills station which lead to the request for one more chance. As such, I believe he's talking about the "real learning occurs on the street" cliche.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 6, 2011)

I wonder if it was for Intermediate since he said:



> Now the real journey begins.....me learning how to become a medic.



...or you could be right.  Either way, the fact it took him so many attempts to pass the test does not bode well.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2011)

From the other thread...


musashi said:


> Hey guys I need some advice.  Ok, here's my story: I graduated paramedic school 2 years ago and FINALLY passed my CBT 2 weeks ago on my 5th attempt.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> From the other thread...


Gotcha.....hadn't seen that.  My comments on the probable implications of his testing difficulties stands although in regards to clinical abilities and ease of further knowledge progression.


----------

